# whats everybody drinking tonight it is friday edition



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I had some 151 and coke and some jaegermeister.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam Adam's Boston ALE, not lager...


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Jack or Rum, haven't decided what, however i will be smoking a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro tonight! excited, its my first one, but comes highly recomended


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

would anyone be surprised if I said Zaya?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Beam and Zero


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> would anyone be surprised if I said Zaya?


to be honest no but some barrilito would be nice:r


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a shot if Jager and a Heineken earlier. Now I am drinking a few Bud Lights and will later sip on some Wild turkey American Honey.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bitburger.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Margaritas!!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Ommegang Abbey Ale.. wow very tasty, and warming.

Also tried a great divide IPA, quite enoyable too

Not to mention I'm smoking an Anejo 55 I've had down for ages.

Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

So far just a white russian after dinner.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Greerzilla said:


> Sam Adam's Boston ALE, not lager...


how do you like the Ale? haven't been able to find it anytime i'm at BevMo.

i think i will have a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout tonight


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

An Okocim green label while dinner's roasting.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Forty Creek & Coke and a King B. The Forty Creek never disappoints, the King B was so-so.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jim Beam Black..................
With a Jim Beam Black chaser.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

First, I was given something new - Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus. It was still in the 90s and this was handed to me from the bottom of an ice chest. Very cold, very refreshing in the heat. Similar to Miller's Chill but better. Very close to Tequiza but I like the Tequiza better. Wouldn't turn it down again on a hot day.

Second: Samuel Adams Octoberfest. A seasonal beer. Very good as expected. So good, I had to drink another one just to make sure. Will drink it as long as I can buy it. Paired it with a Sancho Panza Double Maduro.

Third: Blue Moon Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale. Another seasonal beer that I will keep buying as long as its on the market. Finished off my Sancho Panza about halfway through this ale. Still a good match.

Fourth: My nightcap, Aberlour 12 Year Old Double Cask. Smooooooooooth. Here's what I do. Put some crushed ice in my glass. Swirl it around a couple of times to chill the glass and dump it out. Pour in about two fingers of scotch and half of shot of spring water. Sip. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> First, I was given something new - Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus. It was still in the 90s and this was handed to me from the bottom of an ice chest. Very cold, very refreshing in the heat. Similar to Miller's Chill but better. Very close to Tequiza but I like the Tequiza better. Wouldn't turn it down again on a hot day.
> 
> Second: Samuel Adams Octoberfest. A seasonal beer. Very good as expected. So good, I had to drink another one just to make sure. Will drink it as long as I can buy it. Paired it with a Sancho Panza Double Maduro.
> 
> ...


I like this guy. Nice selections!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Bitburger.


:tpd:

my fav bier


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

soulskater said:


> how do you like the Ale? haven't been able to find it anytime i'm at BevMo.
> 
> i think i will have a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout tonight


So much better than the lager IMO. Of course, I'm more of an ale guy anyway.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> So much better than the lager IMO. Of course, I'm more of an ale guy anyway.


Gotta look for this. I'm pretty sure I've seen it widely available around here. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I had a great bottle of 2002 Oberan Merlot.

Excellent year.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Probably hemlock for Michigan fans.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

sam adams summer ale for me.:tu


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Greerzilla said:


> So much better than the lager IMO. Of course, I'm more of an ale guy anyway.


Thanks :tu

I too prefer an ale to a lager


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Sunday afternoon. Watching Sox and Baltimore drinking a vodka tonic. Slim picking in the house, so it was my moms blackberry vodka and tonic. I've got some Sapphire on ice though, some yuengling and bud light getting cold.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

taltos said:


> Probably hemlock for Michigan fans.


Good grief, what a game. I thought I was seeing things. Well, their season is over.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> So much better than the lager IMO. Of course, I'm more of an ale guy anyway.


Me too, I love the ales. Seems like theres a lot more variety than the lagers. But of course Sam Adams never disapoints. I'm looking forward to trying an Octoberfest next time I go to the Flying Saucer. Also looking forward to fall, too damn hot here !!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

98 degrees in the f'n shade- ice cold Tecate sure does hit the spot.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Couple of Mojitos... mmmm :ss


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Some Woodford Reserve on the rocks for me.:al


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

1 ice cube.
3 shots Gentleman Jack
1/2 shot spring water.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Blue Moon Harveset ale.


----------

